# RSPCA PTS half the animals they rescue



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ls-rescues--thousands-completely-healthy.html


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Dont get me started on the RSPCA what a shower of sh#t they are up here!!! useless clueless shocking

They disgust me !!!!


----------



## Copperpot (30 December 2012)

I hate the RSPCA !!!


----------



## horses16 (30 December 2012)

Major horse charities do the same.


----------



## shelly19 (30 December 2012)

Doesn't surprise me, I think they're totally useless. They recently had collectors knocking on our doors asking for money. Told the poor guy exactly what I thought of them


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

I would rather convert all my money into pound coins and individually shove them up my ar*e than donate any of them to the RSPCA 

I have no problems donating to charties but not the RSCPA who have over 60million in the bank and still cant to do anything right. 

Heres for the local welfare charities and rescues who do sooo much more


----------



## Moomin1 (30 December 2012)

Springy said:



			I would rather convert all my money into pound coins and individually shove them up my ar*e than donate any of them to the RSPCA 

I have no problems donating to charties but not the RSCPA who have over 60million in the bank and still cant to do anything right. 

Heres for the local welfare charities and rescues who do sooo much more



Click to expand...

You are a bit behind times with the financial facts of the RSPCA.


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

http://rspcanotwhattheyseem.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 December 2012)

I too think the RSPCA are shichtzer but I would actually rather animals are humanely PTS than endure a lifetime of misery and uncertainty and stressful kennel-living, which is too much for some to cope with.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2012)

Springy said:



			I would rather convert all my money into pound coins and individually shove them up my ar*e than donate any of them to the RSPCA 

I have no problems donating to charties but not the RSCPA who have over 60million in the bank and still cant to do anything right. 

Heres for the local welfare charities and rescues who do sooo much more



Click to expand...

Its a lot more than 60 Million, you are going to need a bigger a**e


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Its a lot more than 60 Million, you are going to need a bigger a**e 

Click to expand...


Believe me my arse is BIG enough haha!!!

I aint got that much money to stick up there but you get the idea


----------



## ester (30 December 2012)

I don't really have a problem with it, surely 'non medical reasons' could also include behavioural problems? Too many animals and not enough homes I would much rather they be PTS humanely than many of the other options.


----------



## Spudlet (30 December 2012)

Animal welfare charities take in the wreckage of other people's neglect and cruelty. Some of those animals are just too broken to fix. I'd rather see them put down than put through months or years of treatment, which will still give them a reduced quality of life at the end of it all.


----------



## Bedlam (30 December 2012)

The RSPCA doesn't always cover itself with glory, especially where horses are concerned, but I don't see anything wrong in PTS unwanted animals if I'm honest. There are worse fates than a quick and painless end if the animal has no future.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 December 2012)

I actually don't have a problem with animals being PTS, far better than being stuck in kennels etc for months if not years if not suitable for rehoming.  However generally I have little time for the RSPCA,  they would never be my first choice to call in cases of equine neglect/cruelty and wish there was more choice for small animals.


----------



## JeanetteM (30 December 2012)

Unless I read things wrong they destroyed 53000 fifty three thousand animals last year alone, thats a heck of a lot of animals, if the RSPCA hadn't destroyed them where exactly were these animals supposed to go? 

53000 sheesh ... whilst I don't exactly favour the RSPCA I think the wrong people are being targetted here and the RSPCA are actually doing other peoples dirty work 

unfortunately there are fates worse pts


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 December 2012)

It is a political organisation, I did not know the branches were self funding franchises. hardly makes them  a charity in my definition.
I think they should be hung out to dry, their interference in the Grand National is typical, and while the welfare of horses in racing has improved in the past few years, it is not helpful to be constantly criticised by people who start off with an anti racing agenda. By reducing the height of the GN fences for example, they will increase the speed of the races, and also encourage trainers to enter horses which would not have been entered when fences are big.
There are other NH courses where the fences are standard regulation type, but are known as "stiff", poor jumpers will hit them hard and fall, with soft fences like the National fences are now, they can get over to the other side without falling.
I know I have spoken to the out of hours SSPCA, and found them unfriendly, not the sort of people I consider to be animal lovers, in addition they did not take the exact directions to a horse involved, so I had to identify it for them when they arrived .. consequently i was thrown off the DIY yard for "interfering" Their inspector told me there was grass inthe field....... yes and a TB left out in all weathers with no shelter, no rain sheet and no hard feed, it was losing 10kg a week, should one wait till there is no muscle left?

I would never give the RSPCA any money.


----------



## Copperpot (30 December 2012)

Murphys Minder 2 of my dogs were in the pound and then rescue kennels for 7 months and 9 months. By your standards they would have been pts. Why when they are loving and loyal dogs who just needed someone to look past what breed they were and give them a second chance. 

Perhaps the RSPCA could spend less money on pointless court cases and use it to help some of these 53000 animals instead. 

I support local animal charities and if it is genuinely necessary I do not disagree with an animal being pts, but I do disagree with it for other reasons.


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 December 2012)

The charity is so huge, it should do a lot more education and a lot less legal fighting, but they should also prosecute outright cruelty cases, but only if there is no one else prepared to do this.
There primary responsibility is to prevent cruelty, they seem to have forgotten that. 
If they highlighted the fact that they have to put 53K animals down per year, perhaps that might shake the public in to awareness of the problems. If they cover this up, it indicates they are ashamed of their own policies.
I will be astounded if they respond to this thread.


----------



## misterjinglejay (30 December 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			I too think the RSPCA are shichtzer but I would actually rather animals are humanely PTS than endure a lifetime of misery and uncertainty and stressful kennel-living, which is too much for some to cope with.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this - there are fates far worse than death for all of us. Although not too sure about using a bolt gun on a dog - surely an injection is more humane, but probably more expensive.


----------



## Spudlet (30 December 2012)

RSPCA and SSPCA are two completely separate charities


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ls-rescues--thousands-completely-healthy.html

Click to expand...




Copperpot said:



			I hate the RSPCA !!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure which of the two bodies,  the Mail or the charity are the most loathsome.

Eeny meeny minny mo.........

Alec.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 December 2012)

Copperpot said:



			Murphys Minder 2 of my dogs were in the pound and then rescue kennels for 7 months and 9 months. By your standards they would have been pts. Why when they are loving and loyal dogs who just needed someone to look past what breed they were and give them a second chance. 

Perhaps the RSPCA could spend less money on pointless court cases and use it to help some of these 53000 animals instead. 

I support local animal charities and if it is genuinely necessary I do not disagree with an animal being pts, but I do disagree with it for other reasons.
		
Click to expand...

I did state "if not suitable for rehoming", your dogs obviously were suitable other than their breed had a bad press.  I am talking about dogs with health or behavioural problems that no one would want to take on, I would still maintain better to pts than left in kennels.  I do agree RSPCA could do with spending their money on animals instead of political causes, and also if they acted a little more promptly in many cases reported to them they would have an animal suitable to rehome rather than one that is beyond help.


----------



## stargirl88 (30 December 2012)

Ive no time for the RSPCA as a whole, but if all these animals were still alive - where would they be? Probably no better off in many cases.


----------



## planete (30 December 2012)

I have been told that the RSPCA automatically put down lurchers if they know they have been working dogs.  Has anybody else heard this and how reliable is this information?  It has been worrying me ever since I heard it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2012)

RSPCA do not pass dogs on to breed rescues, I know thats probabley a drop in the ocean compared to the volume being pts but it would help. They could address the problems at grass roots by offering a spaying and neutering programme this could be funded by an advertising campaign which would also educate people as to the perils of buying from BYB and puppy farming. they


----------



## Copperpot (30 December 2012)

They both had behavioural problems but the rescue took the time to address these and so did we. If they had been in RPSCA "care" they would both have been pts. 

Dobie girl I agree re should involve breed specific rescues as certain breeds need people who understand them better.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2012)

How many times have we seen on here posters complaining at trying to adopt a dog from rescues but have failed to satisfy the rescues strict criteria. If only they (rescues) were more realistic then a lot more could be rehomed.


----------



## JeanetteM (30 December 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			How many times have we seen on here posters complaining at trying to adopt a dog from rescues but have failed to satisfy the rescues strict criteria. If only they (rescues) were more realistic then a lot more could be rehomed.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^


----------



## Dry Rot (30 December 2012)

I reported the ragwort infestation in the photo below. DEFRA states it is a "very severe infestation" and, in their bungling way, are attempting to get the landowner to do something about it. Four ponies browse for an occasional blade of grass amongst the noxious weeds. The SSPCA have also inspected the site and say it is "not a severe infestation".

As far as I am aware, it is an offence under the Animal Health and Welfare (Scotland) Act to graze livestock, including horses, on land severely infested with ragwort.

The SSPCA say if I am concerned, I should report it to DEFRA (which I have done). DEFRA say I should report it to the SSPCA (which I have also done).

BTW, that is ragwort at the floret stage for anyone who does not know. And the reaction by both bodies is called "Pass the parcel".


----------



## noodle_ (30 December 2012)

misterjinglejay said:



			I agree with this - there are fates far worse than death for all of us. Although not too sure about using a bolt gun on a dog - surely an injection is more humane, but probably more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

thats what im thinking?!

bolt gun?! thats horrible 


injection i always thought they put them to sleep by....how ignorant i am 

poor dogs.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 December 2012)

Do they use a bolt gun though? I doubt it. There was a pic of a bolt gun in the mail article but there was nothing to suggest it was actually used to euthanise dogs.


----------



## s4sugar (30 December 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Do they use a bolt gun though? I doubt it. There was a pic of a bolt gun in the mail article but there was nothing to suggest it was actually used to euthanise dogs.
		
Click to expand...

They have undeniably used a bolt gun on occasion.


----------



## ester (30 December 2012)

what are people's issues with a bolt gun?

probably worth nothing that presumably as well as cheaper there is a lot less risk to the operator.


----------



## JeanetteM (30 December 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Do they use a bolt gun though? I doubt it. There was a pic of a bolt gun in the mail article but there was nothing to suggest it was actually used to euthanise dogs.
		
Click to expand...


I remember this hoo-ha about the RSPCA and Bolt guns 

Linkage


----------



## windand rain (30 December 2012)

I too think it would be better to relax some of the silly rules and get far more dogs rehomed. When I inquired it was a nightmare of silly rules I had to preselect a dog from the web page and book a viewing at 3.30 on the dot every day if you were lucky you got to meet the dog in question. I had a home check done and was refused because although we have a 6ft fenced garden, are at home all day everyday, were dog owners for more than 50 years, live 20 yards from a footpath through a field we were deemed unsuitable because we had carpeted our new house in cream carpets because we had a golden retriever and it didnt show her hair so much. After she died I thought a nice rescue would be perfect as we are older. It was cheaper and easier for me to buy my labrador pup who is now a wonderful and easy to live with 2 year old. We went for a black or chocolate one but came home coincidentally with a yellow one so her hair doesnt show on the carpets either


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Do they use a bolt gun though? I doubt it. There was a pic of a bolt gun in the mail article but there was nothing to suggest it was actually used to euthanise dogs.
		
Click to expand...




s4sugar said:



			They have undeniably used a bolt gun on occasion.
		
Click to expand...

The Captive Bolt Pistol is the most certain,  the fastest,  and the most humane way of ending the life of a canine.  It's a simple 3/8" rod which is driven into the brain,  and it's propelled (generally),  by a .22 blank cartridge.  

Searching for a vein,  especially in an animal which has minuscule (or collapsing) arteries,  is all so often,  a time consuming and stressful business,  for both the animal and the administrator.  

When we consider the humane end for an animal,  we really should put aside our own sensibilities,  and consider what's best for the animal.  If we're to argue that it is kinder to the animal to perform the act,  by lethal injection,  then in reality,  we're only considering our selves,  and the fact that a sanitised and "clean" end will make us feel better about ourselves.  I'm rarely insistent,  but on this point I'm right.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 December 2012)

The bolt gun is only  humane if its used by someone who knows how to use it, having stood by a prone badger whilst an RSPCA officer tried to dispatch several times  was testament to this. Having worked at a hunt kennels for many years Ive witnessed the experienced kennel huntsman dispatch sheep etc and it was quick and humane.


----------



## s4sugar (30 December 2012)

I have no problem with a bolt gun but do have a big problem with incompetence in using one.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

Deleted.  Second thoughts.

Alec.


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

I hate them for the uselessness of them in dealing with cases of neglected horses and dogs.....

I have loads of examples from work but here is 1... (0bvs cant give too much detail but you will get the general idea)

Go into a house for drugs search, oocupant not there 1 dog running around house poor state very thin. House which was covered in poo no food no water another dog locked in bathroom.  Cant get into bathroom. Get occupant to attend from new address.  Call dog section. Occupant attends lets dog out of bathroom in a very very poor state smell is horrendous again no food and water.  Occupant states he comes ONCE A WEEK to feed and water dogs and this is ok as when they will get hungry they will EAT THEIR OWN ***** as this is what dogs do!!!

Dog section fella near in tears at state of dog, occupant doesnt want dog in new flat as it will mess the carpets and doesnt want it in dog shelter as its 'not fair on them' to which I say they be better PTS than living in these horrendous conditions....

Call RSPCA for their 'expert' opinion to try and arrest/prosecute for cruetly to animal...... RSPCA wont even ATTEND!!!!! Too busy / are we sure / surly dog woud be dead if this was happening!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I MEAN WHAT!!! WHAT!!!! WHAT use is that!?!?!!?

RSPCA dont attend occupant puts dog back in bathroom and drives off to ew flat?????

BAH!!!!! Have loads of stories like this... mostly horses some dogs some cats... unless they have Rolf Harris and a TV crew with them they arent interested!!!!!

The P me right off  NO WAY I would ever give them a penny again (refer to previous posts!!)


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 December 2012)

That is shocking Springy, but not in the least surprising!  You just have to look at threads on here about RSPCA and the majority of people don't have a good word to say for them.  I'm not a fan of the Daily Fail but for once I hope a lot of people read that article and just maybe the RSPCA will make a few changes in how the operate.  As I have said before they seem to forget that the P in their name stands for prevention.


----------



## 4x4 (30 December 2012)

They make me sick! 1,000 animals per week! Someone here with me has just said the Director is on £1m/year? Really? Name and shame.


----------



## ladyt25 (30 December 2012)

I don't have an issue per se about animals being PTS if they cannot be rehomed - clearly there are far too many abandoned animals there. What I DO have issue with is them removing animals form homes they deem 'unworthy' and THEN having the animal PTS when it is perfectly healthy.

Even on some of those TV programmes following them they seem to PTS an awful lot of animals for no real reason. One years agao I still recall when they rmeoved a rottie and another dog from a council house. I do not recall the reasons (maybe noise-related) but, although ok not living in a palace, both dogs were healthy and non-aggressive. The family that owned them had kids who clearly loved those dogs and they were distraught when the dogs were taken. What dod the RSPCA end up doing? Yep, that's right they had the dogs PTS! There was no reason given and quite frankly, I was disgusted back then. Those dogs were well fed, healthy and kept by a loving family, it was ridiculous.

Another case they removed a 'feral' cat from a house after the owners had left and left the cats there. One of the cats had thankfully for it) already bolted when the RSPCA arrived so there was just one left. They caught it, said there and then it was too feral and would not be able to be rehomed and they put it down there and then!! Dispicable. Again, the cat itself was in good general health and i am pretty sure plenty of 'feral' cats are rehomed fine.

They just make me mad.

We've called our RSPCA centre (before we knew better) about an abandoned dog that appeared on the street. They response we got was "We don't do dogs at this centre". Helpful as always!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

Springy,

you don't surprise me,  but their complacency is nothing new.  In the late 1960s,  when I worked at the Battersea Dog's Home,  we were occasionally called out to deal with difficult and or dangerous dogs.  Most were simplicity itself.  The odd one wasn't!! 

Two of us went to South London,  where the Police were in attendance,  as were our heroes rolleyes,  and an elderly lady couldn't be contacted and there were 5 Alsations (!) in the house,  and no one fancied having a go at them.  To cut a long story short,  the owner was already dead,  and had been for about a week.  The dogs hadn't eaten her,  surprisingly,  and considering that they hadn't been fed for a while,  they didn't actually look too bad.

To cut a long story short,  one of the dogs meant it,  but the other 4 were all talk.  It took an hour,  from memory,  but we got around the hard-case,  we got the others on leads,  and when we gave the Police the OK,  the door opened,  and in strode an rspca superintendent (they had them in those days ),  he took one whiff of the decomposing lady,  and turned away!  The film crew behind him weren't any more keen,  and they all "Done a runner". 

When we got outside,  our favourite charity said that they'd take over from here on in,  except that we could keep the difficult dog.  "Would we ****"!  My mate Jock sent them packing,  and I suspect that somewhere it's still on film.  All 5 of the dogs returned to Battersea with us,  though when we returned we got a bit of a tongue in cheek *******ing from our Governor.

As a foot note;  the serious gsd bitch was deemed to hot to re-home,  the BDH wouldn't allow me to have her,  and as she was so difficult,  but didn't seem to mind me too much,  I was allotted the job of putting the poor bitch to sleep.  I suppose that the BDH hierarchy were right.  I often think of her,  and the elderly woman who so obviously adored her.

I've rather wandered away from the theme of all this.  At the grass roots level,  mostly,  the rspca are staffed by a bunch of well meaning incompetents.  The rspca as a body are run by a disgraceful collection of accountants (is that the word?).

Alec.


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Ive never heard any good stories...

We went to rehome a dog I work shifts and hubby works outside on a racing yard and schooling an breaking and the dogs usually go to work with him.... the dogs arent left very often olny if we go out for evening or go to asda etc but it isnt the norm as someone is usually in our we are out with the horses/dogs etc

But as our hours work out as full time they said no???? eh??? 

if we dont work how can we pay for said horse and dogs... we went to a farmer friend of ours and bought a jr and have since got a chihuahua (not a a handbag ones lol) and a foxhound from foxhound rescue who were very happy with our lifestyle and we past the homing check with flying colours.

Absolute madness?!!?!?!!?


----------



## PingPongPony (30 December 2012)

we tried to rehome a great dane recently, parents work full time but we said that dog will have a dog walker take it for a long walk at lunchtime and will have neighbour pop in and check up on it too every couple of hours. They said no. I checked on the website every couple of days to see whether dog was still there, he stayed in the kennels for further 4 months, one day he wasn't on the website at all  it was a 9month old dane, perfectly healthy and no behavioural issues as he was described as good with other dogs, children, strangers, house trained etc. if they were slightly more realistic with their requirements then more animals would find a home


----------



## Kaylum (30 December 2012)

It's far too easy to dump a dog in a rescue centre and not be accountable for it anymore.  The people who lived over the road from us had two german Shepard dogs they didn't know how to train and they were always escaping so they took them to the rescue centre aNd said they had found them.  Guess what two months later they had two more puppies.  They never walked any of the dogs they had they are a disgrace. 

It doesn't matter what rescue services people provide its those that cause the damage and breed these animals that need to be accountable. having rescued a dog and a horse from neglect it's not easy but whilst everyone else is breeding more and more for greed of the money there is always going to be this situation.  I thought everyone knew the RSPCA put animals to sleep.  When we rescused ours over twenty years ago they were doing it then???? Your telling me nobody knew!

mum was also turned down for a rescue dog before our other one came along, and we had our little girl for 17 years. Whilst the woman on bennies got one, and had no money for vets bills. I am afraid all rescues are busy same with social services they are as bad don't think the animals world is any different to the human one as its not.


----------



## trina1982 (30 December 2012)

I'm afraid i'm another who doesn't think much of the RSPCA. 

I also agree with you all saying that the thoughtless breeding needs to stop, and the RSPCA should be doing more about this. Only this morning, a friend had posted a pic on facebook of her (not so well bred) Husky having just had the chop (which is good). Some moron owner of a littermate then posted a comment along the lines of 'i'm not having mine done til he's got another dog pregnant, then i get a free puppy!'. Whilst that attitude exists what hope is there? 

It's one of the few subjests that really makes my blood boil!

Trina x


----------



## Venevidivici (30 December 2012)

Pingpongpony: can't pm as am on phone but where are you? I know of a 3yr blue great Dane bitch looking for a forever home.  I saw a sign in local cafe re:her needing a home&my friend went to see her today (but they aren't sure as they already have a v large GD dog and wondering if it may be too much,tho bitch did get on v well with their dog&played together beautifully.) However,apparently she is lovely girl,soft & affectionate &no prob,except is food aggressive around other dogs (not people apparently).


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Off topic here but is your horse (Veneviridvici) actually called Conker or Conquor a bay gelding from the Leicstershire area....


----------



## MrsElle (30 December 2012)

I also don't have a problem with the RSPCA putting dogs to sleep, and thought everyone knew they have always done that.  Thirty years ago they used to keep dogs in kennels for 7 days, then pts in our town.  If the RSPCA had a no kill policy the country would be awash with feral dogs roaming the streets as there is just not enough kennel room for all the unwanteds 

The RSPCA don't help themselves on other issues however.  Personal experience over the years has not been positive, from not being able rehome a dog or cat from them due to over stringent rules, to reporting neglect and cruelty and nothing being done.

We did have a guy knock on the door last year who was trying to persuade people to part with their hard earned cash and donate it to the RSPCA.  I made polite noises and tried to get rid of him, but when he realised he wasn't getting anywhere he hit me with the hard sell.  The hard sell was that by donating to the RSPCA I could be saving the life of a child as it is proven that people who abuse animals go on to abuse children.  At that point I invited him in and closed the door.......... half an hour later the guy was practically begging for me to let him out after the lecture I gave him as to why I would never donate to the RSPCA   

Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole, bunch of incompetants (sp)


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 December 2012)

Alert, alert, alert - the SSPCA and the USPCA are NOTHING to do with the RSPCA but don't always shout loudly about it because people donate thinking that they are.
The USPCA currently has no (or at least very, very few) animals in it's care as all animal welfare has now been farmed out to individual council areas. 

I am not a big fan of any of the SPCAs  but I do think that the most rehomable should be put up for rehoming and if dogs especially have real issues, better dead than languishing in kennels for years (not months, years, it does happen and their issues are never resolved).


----------



## Venevidivici (30 December 2012)

Springy:wasn't called Conker or Conquor as far as I know?He is a KWPN and I was told he was imported by two women about 6yrs ago,from Holland,sold to a man in Derbyshire,was too much for him,then I bought him via  Mbequestrian (used to be member on here) when they were in Warwickshire, as vendor had placed him with them on sales livery. He is a bay gelding tho. What makes you think it's him?


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

There was a Conquor / Conker aka Veneverdivici at a dressage/event/hunt yard near Melton Mowbray.  He was an eventer KWPN imported from Holland... he won Bramham about 5 years ago give or take as a novice I think.

He was imported by DHI but not sure if he had the prefix or not

My husband was the yard manager there he backed and broke him as a 4 year old.... 

Ill see if can dig out a photo of him....

(we can take this to private message if you prefer)


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Been going through old pictures cant find it but Ill have a search in the hard drive over next few days have his old owners details but dont want to stick them on a public forum


----------



## Venevidivici (30 December 2012)

Ooh! How interesting! Yes,pls do pm me a pic of him-I can read pm's on phone but need computer to do a pm reply. Would be lovely if it's him and can find out some concrete history(rather than what you're told when you buy,which usually needs taking with a pinch of salt..)


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2012)

Springy said:



			There was a Conquor / Conker aka Veneverdivici at a dressage/event/hunt yard near Melton Mowbray.  He was an eventer KWPN imported from Holland... he won Bramham about 5 years ago give or take as a novice I think.
.
.
.

(we can take this to private message if you prefer)



Click to expand...

Don't you dare!! 

Alec.


----------



## Venevidivici (30 December 2012)

Brill,thanku In the meantime,does your husband remember any of the horse's breeding by any chance? If he does,that could sort it out.


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

He cant off the top of his head but  have PM you....

this is the one we are on about see this link the first paragraph about Olyimpic hopefuls Conker (passport name DHI Veni Vidi Vici)

http://www.queenholme.com/lauren diary march05.htm


----------



## Springy (30 December 2012)

Found another link......

http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2/summary_0286-29482168_ITM


----------



## Venevidivici (31 December 2012)

Got the pm,thanku Well,it's a possibility still,seeing as mine was born 2002&therefore four yrs old in 2006. I was told he was imported at 4yrs old. The name of the owner you said is not who I bought him from but guess he could have been with her first. However,mine has his name spelt on his passport as it is in my username,so could well be different horse.  I do hope you can find a pic and we can solve it! Hold on in there, Alec...


----------



## Springy (31 December 2012)

Have sent said old owner a message on facebook see if she has any pictures of him too


----------



## Venevidivici (31 December 2012)

Hmm,after that link I think probably not my boy-his name definitely spelt differently and I think I remember reading about the one in that link and thinking 'Ooh! Nearly same name!' plus,I think I might've had to spend quite a bit more than I did to buy him if he'd been on the BEF pathway and think they might've mentioned it..which they didn't..shame!  I bought him in 2007,which I think doesn't correlate either.Thanks tho! If u find a pic,pls still send it and I'll see


----------



## Springy (31 December 2012)

No bother at all

hehe what a change of topic from what we were on.....


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 December 2012)

Spudlet said:



			RSPCA and SSPCA are two completely separate charities

Click to expand...

YES, they are, but they both have similar organisation.


----------



## Venevidivici (31 December 2012)

Yes..ahem..apologies to the OP for hijacking...


----------



## Springy (31 December 2012)

Sorry 1 more hijack

Here is Vene verdi vici aka Conker as requested 






[/IMG]


----------



## Venevidivici (31 December 2012)

Ah,thanku for posting pic,Springy! I can now categorically say it's def not my boy,as mine has a white stripe on his face. Nice to hear about another VVV tho! He looks lovely and can see why his stable name is Conker - v shiny bay boy.


----------



## Star_Chaser (1 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			RSPCA do not pass dogs on to breed rescues, I know thats probabley a drop in the ocean compared to the volume being pts but it would help. They could address the problems at grass roots by offering a spaying and neutering programme this could be funded by an advertising campaign which would also educate people as to the perils of buying from BYB and puppy farming. they
		
Click to expand...

Thats not strictly true it is very much down to the franchise in question.  There are some RSPCA centres that automatically contact breed rescue to ask for homes but it is done on the understanding that the home is passed along and the donation is kept by the RSPCA.  In some respects that is fair enough but in others we lose a home that could otherwise have gone to a dog that doesn't have a kennel space or is in urgent need.  

What I would like to see is the RSPCA doing a proper evaluation of the dog not just putting them all down as fabulous happy chappies just overlooked in kennels because that does us more harm and we get dogs bounce.  It would also help if they passed on the pedigree info so that we can contact the breeders concerned... not always to tell them off and remind them of their obligation but also because some will go in and rehome the dogs themselves buying them out when needed.  All well and good the KC asking breeders to take responsibility but no good if organisations like the RSPCA don't support the scheme.


----------



## Rose Folly (1 January 2013)

I have not used the RSPCA since an episode involving my neighbour. She rang me in a great state to say that a hero, while trying to filch her goldfish, had crashed into some pond statutuary and was badly injured. Would I come over to have a look. She had already rung the RSPCA.

I went over straight away and found the bird in a pitiable state. It's neck appeared to be broken and it had a broken wing. It couldn't lift its head up. The RSPCA "couldn't attend immediately". I said that in that case she should ring our very friendly local farmer and get him to dispatch it with his gun. She looked at me in horror, said it shouldn't be killed, and that she would wait for the RSPCA "who would know what to do".

So wait she did - for 36 hours - while that poor bird lurched round her garden in agony. The evening of the next day it was still alive, still in agony. I rang her and told her she HAD to get it shot. "Oh no, the RSPCA were coming soon!" I had a .22 airgun so decided to take matters into my own hands, though I wasn't sure that the weapon would be powerful enough to kill the bird with one shot.

As I trotted across the field, the RSPCA turned up - at last. "Oh dear, oh dear" said the officer. "We'll have to euthanise it". There was then an endless delay in so doing. My friend was fairly distraught by this time, said she thought if they couldn't attend they should have said so, so that she couldhave  considered getting someone to shoot it. "Oh you couldn't do that" was the response. "It might have suffered" !!!!!

So now, the RSPCA would be my last port of call. They are politically correct, and action inept, and they actually need a major shake-up. The story of the thousands of animals put down confirms my disapproval of them.


----------



## gemin1eye (1 January 2013)

so a quick search on google reveals battersea also put down dogs who are unrehomeable due to behaviour issues. are we going to slag them off for it too, or accept that since its not the rspca its a necessary action they have to take to make sure they can help more dogs?


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			RSPCA do not pass dogs on to breed rescues, I know thats probabley a drop in the ocean compared to the volume being pts but it would help. They could address the problems at grass roots by offering a spaying and neutering programme this could be funded by an advertising campaign which would also educate people as to the perils of buying from BYB and puppy farming. they
		
Click to expand...

I agree. A particularly sad case I know with the SSPCA was a chap with 20 working huskies. His wife died and he had a nervous breakdown. Husky welfare is FABULOUS yet the SSPCA seized the dogs, put them in separate quarantine kennels "because they were thin" ( a racing husky is a whippet with hair) and over fed them so they had horrendous diarrhoea.  These dogs had been used to living as a pack so you can imagine what a state they became.  All the while Husky welfare were trying to get the dogs as they had foster homes for them until they were rehomed or the man got better but the SSPCA wouldn't have it. They then rehomed them to totally unsuitable homes, and the dogs then ended up being dumped on Husky welfare anyway!!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 January 2013)

Going OT here, but some orgs do seem to have a problem with dogs having jobs, even if it was the job they were bred to do. To think a husky would be happier sat on a sofa with an on lead walk  once or twice a day rather than being worked in harness rather belies a lack of knowledge about dogs. 

I know of other orgs who will go out of their way not to let a hunt know if a hound is handed in to them  yes, much better for a working dog to go to a sedate pet home or spend months in kennels rather than be returned to the pack.


----------



## PingPongPony (1 January 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Pingpongpony: can't pm as am on phone but where are you? I know of a 3yr blue great Dane bitch looking for a forever home.  I saw a sign in local cafe re:her needing a home&my friend went to see her today (but they aren't sure as they already have a v large GD dog and wondering if it may be too much,tho bitch did get on v well with their dog&played together beautifully.) However,apparently she is lovely girl,soft & affectionate &no prob,except is food aggressive around other dogs (not people apparently).
		
Click to expand...

We have a mini poodle and my brother is only 7 so a food agressive dog is out of the question really  Hope she finds a suitable lovely home though


----------



## Moomin1 (1 January 2013)

Springy said:



			I hate them for the uselessness of them in dealing with cases of neglected horses and dogs.....

I have loads of examples from work but here is 1... (0bvs cant give too much detail but you will get the general idea)

Go into a house for drugs search, oocupant not there 1 dog running around house poor state very thin. House which was covered in poo no food no water another dog locked in bathroom.  Cant get into bathroom. Get occupant to attend from new address.  Call dog section. Occupant attends lets dog out of bathroom in a very very poor state smell is horrendous again no food and water.  Occupant states he comes ONCE A WEEK to feed and water dogs and this is ok as when they will get hungry they will EAT THEIR OWN ***** as this is what dogs do!!!

Dog section fella near in tears at state of dog, occupant doesnt want dog in new flat as it will mess the carpets and doesnt want it in dog shelter as its 'not fair on them' to which I say they be better PTS than living in these horrendous conditions....

Call RSPCA for their 'expert' opinion to try and arrest/prosecute for cruetly to animal...... RSPCA wont even ATTEND!!!!! Too busy / are we sure / surly dog woud be dead if this was happening!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I MEAN WHAT!!! WHAT!!!! WHAT use is that!?!?!!?

RSPCA dont attend occupant puts dog back in bathroom and drives off to ew flat?????

BAH!!!!! Have loads of stories like this... mostly horses some dogs some cats... unless they have Rolf Harris and a TV crew with them they arent interested!!!!!

The P me right off  NO WAY I would ever give them a penny again (refer to previous posts!!)
		
Click to expand...

Of course, the police actually have powers of seizure, so they could have simply removed the dog and proceeded with a prosecution.  

I gather that you will know that if you work for the police?!  So why didn't you do so?


----------



## Springy (1 January 2013)

Moomince Pie said:



			Of course, the police actually have powers of seizure, so they could have simply removed the dog and proceeded with a prosecution.  

I gather that you will know that if you work for the police?!  So why didn't you do so?

Click to expand...

Because we DONT have the power to sieze....... hence calling the RSPCA who dont have the power of entry but Do have the power to sieze....


----------



## Moomin1 (1 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Because we DONT have the power to sieze....... hence calling the RSPCA who dont have the power of entry but Do have the power to sieze....
		
Click to expand...

PMSL.  No the RSPCA have NO powers of anything.  If something needs seizing the police do it for the RSPCA.

Explain to me why you think a police officer has no powers of seizure?!!!!!
If you are a copper then that's quite worrying that you believe that, and you should be retrained.

A little help for you, Section 19 of PACE?!  And Section 18 (5) of the Animal Welfare Act 2006.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 January 2013)

Springy said:



			I hate them for the uselessness of them in dealing with cases of neglected horses and dogs.....

I have loads of examples from work but here is 1... (0bvs cant give too much detail but you will get the general idea)

Go into a house for drugs search, oocupant not there 1 dog running around house poor state very thin. House which was covered in poo no food no water another dog locked in bathroom.  Cant get into bathroom. Get occupant to attend from new address.  Call dog section. Occupant attends lets dog out of bathroom in a very very poor state smell is horrendous again no food and water.  Occupant states he comes ONCE A WEEK to feed and water dogs and this is ok as when they will get hungry they will EAT THEIR OWN ***** as this is what dogs do!!!

Dog section fella near in tears at state of dog, occupant doesnt want dog in new flat as it will mess the carpets and doesnt want it in dog shelter as its 'not fair on them' to which I say they be better PTS than living in these horrendous conditions....

Call RSPCA for their 'expert' opinion to try and arrest/prosecute for cruetly to animal...... RSPCA wont even ATTEND!!!!! Too busy / are we sure / surly dog woud be dead if this was happening!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I MEAN WHAT!!! WHAT!!!! WHAT use is that!?!?!!?

RSPCA dont attend occupant puts dog back in bathroom and drives off to ew flat?????

BAH!!!!! Have loads of stories like this... mostly horses some dogs some cats... unless they have Rolf Harris and a TV crew with them they arent interested!!!!!

The P me right off  NO WAY I would ever give them a penny again (refer to previous posts!!)
		
Click to expand...



1. RSPCA LEFT £ 2000 IN AN OLD LADIES WILL. MANAGER BOUGHT NEW CAR AND CARPET WITH THE MONEY
2. went to queue to get kitten 1  1/1/ hrs   i was 3rd in queue give a form to fill in  RSPA women fat old cow  said where is your bf  i said at work. she said he needs to be here  I say he can't she said go away and come back when he can come
3. mare at southall  sick ill head hanging low. i say  please check horse over there she is ill should not be in market.   rspca say oh i will after my coffee, and carried on rabbiting.  1 1/2 hrs later still not saw her 
4   cat injured on rd phone up  they said is it being mistreated  we said no it needs help its injured  RSPCA say  its nothing to do with us we only deal with  neglect and mistreated.




 Program on tv *RSPCA  officer have you got what it takes to be one???*

  I say 

I can sit down and chat
 I can drive
 I can answer the phone
 I can drink coffee
 I can wear a headset
 I can ignore people when they ask for help



 Yes I have what it takes to be one

 ASPCA  are amazing and they have power to seize and they do , they make the RSPCA look like they are playing in the play ground.

 did you know for such a big charity the RSPCA  have

1!!!!  van for the whole south east England  ridiculous .


----------



## Springy (1 January 2013)

Moomince Pie said:



			PMSL.  No the RSPCA have NO powers of anything.  If something needs seizing the police do it for the RSPCA.

Explain to me why you think a police officer has no powers of seizure?!!!!!
If you are a copper then that's quite worrying that you believe that, and you should be retrained.

A little help for you, Section 19 of PACE?!  And Section 18 (5) of the Animal Welfare Act 2006.
		
Click to expand...

Did I say I was a police officer....?? maybe you need to look closer at what I posted again the witch hunt continues........ 

There are other parts within the police force or do u need to see my pay statement to also prove this????


----------



## Moomin1 (1 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Did I say I was a police officer....?? maybe you need to look closer at what I posted again the witch hunt continues........ 

There are other parts within the police force or do u need to see my pay statement to also prove this????
		
Click to expand...

Well you police officer colleagues should have known that.


----------



## Moomin1 (1 January 2013)

Not sure why you are implying a witch hunt Springy - I am merely pointing out that police officers could have intervened.


----------



## Delicious_D (1 January 2013)

Springy said:



			Did I say I was a police officer....?? maybe you need to look closer at what I posted again the witch hunt continues........ 

There are other parts within the police force or do u need to see my pay statement to also prove this????
		
Click to expand...


I think you need to log off for tonight....you're rather bizzare!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (1 January 2013)

noodle_ said:



			thats what im thinking?!

bolt gun?! thats horrible 


injection i always thought they put them to sleep by....how ignorant i am 

poor dogs.
		
Click to expand...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_west/8230378.stm


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (1 January 2013)

That is why I don't donate - BUT - With the amount of animals being abandoned at the moment, what choice do Charities have as a whole? We can't re-home every single unwanted pet, whether it, mouse, horse or dog? This Country is simply just not well off enough anymore.. or have the space..


----------



## Kaylum (2 January 2013)

Instead of the charities being a target the media want to focus on the cause, which are breeders and buyers.   Sick of seeing puppies for sale with queen Anne legs and people with no idea about dogs buying them "cause they are cute".


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2013)

I think you will find Battersea are a lot more stringent with their criteria of PTS and would be interested in comparable figures against the RSPCA ( as in x dogs per 100). I know that they do try to think outside the box to help their dogs and they really only put those down with severe behaviour issues. A very good friend rehomed a 13 or 15 year old ex breeding Staffie bitch of them in the summer so they do try. They also run the campaign "staffies are softer than you think " so get my thumbs up.

Still think that this charity should be publicly accountable for how it spends public donations and a commonest of rules and standards across all the branches so people know what to expect.. And standard training with certain experts in different fields.

Didnt know that the RSPCA would contact breed rescues but expect the donation to come back to them, would have thought a split would have been fairer.

Agree breeders should be targeted but I would say its in the puppy farms and indiscriminate breeders who should be investigated. If I ( and I will do this one day ) wanted to buy a KC bred Staffordshire puppy with all the health checks and breed lines available..I don't actually have the biggest amount of choice, but if I just looked at gum tree or preloved I could pick up a Staffie type for peanuts. All mine have come to me through Stafford welfare.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 January 2013)

That is a very valid point about buying a pup at the moment Luci07.   In GSDs a lot of the breeders I know are breeding far fewer litters, or have even stopped altogether.   I tried to find a puppy for someone towards the end of last year, within about an hours travelling time from me I could not find one litter I could recommend where both parents had health tests,were good quality etc.  Yet on gumtree, preloved etc there were dozens for sale.


----------



## JeanetteM (2 January 2013)

"
R.S.P.C.A LEEDS, WAKEFIELD AND DISTRICT
December 24, 2012.Very sad news today. One of our dogs Spike was identified as a type dog so has very sadly had to be put to sleep. We are devastated and will miss him loads. Please spare a thought for all the dogs who have died needlessley because of BSL.   "

^^ copied from Facebook 

Spike was a lovely dog and had been up for rehoming for quite a while 

these animals are getting hit left, right and centre 




p.s. I used to foster for a 'rescue', the RSPCA often handed to us or asked us to help with the GSD's


----------



## RealityCheck (2 January 2013)

In the USA we have an independant body who publishes figures for all animal charities and animal control units, stating the 'live release' rate. Those with low figures are then held accountable; if it is due to funding, that can be addressed, if it is down to management that is changed. It makes it easy for everyone in the 'industry' to see how we're all doing.

2 years ago the charity I now foster for - I did not then - had a LR of around 75%. That figure stayed pretty steady, 3 in 4 animals being PTS, which at one point meant 1 animal per day. Now, having been under new management for less than 6 months, it has a rate of 95%+. We haven't PTS an animal since October (or lost one due to health reasons, we have _amazing _vets!) and that was due to behavior, but it was very much warranted, and the best thing for a dog whose fear had him on edge - torn between loving and being terrified of anything that moved, we tried to rehab him, but it was no life.

Personally, I think similar, easily available figures, compiled by a 3rd party showing what was PTS, what was passed to other shelters, and what was rehomed would clear up the UK charity system. I read all the time on here about how certain charities are scams, or support puppy farming etc, if these figures were made clear, it would be harder for such places to pass themselves off as legit?

We may only be tiny compared to the RSPCA - usually 100-120 animals at anyone one time - but we are an open shelter, we take any animal including cruelty cases, very elderly animals and those with behavioral issues, but if we, with minimal funding can raise our game, why can't they?


----------



## Luci07 (2 January 2013)

Agreed, ... I was also thinking of how they actually spent their money..Also heard there were a fair few redunancies back end of last year but have to put my hand up and say that  it was a passing comment. I really hope that it is not true in line with what they spent on the Heythrop case though!


----------



## Polotash (2 January 2013)

planete said:



			I have been told that the RSPCA automatically put down lurchers if they know they have been working dogs.  Has anybody else heard this and how reliable is this information?  It has been worrying me ever since I heard it.
		
Click to expand...

My lurcher came from GRWE (national greyhound and lurcher charity, with until recently NO employees, and now one, rehomes 600-800 dogs a year). His previous owners were trying to rehome both their dogs, a retired racing greyhound and mine, a collie/ greyhound. They offered them to the RSPCA who said "we don't take any lurchers, we just put them to sleep". Bear in mind this was an 8 month old child and dog friendly smooth coated, neutered and vaccinated dog with no health of behavioural issues other than being a big bouncy boy. Luckily they didn't hand them over but gave mine to GRWE and the racer to RGT... One of the many reasons I hate the organisation!


----------



## Polotash (2 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			RSPCA do not pass dogs on to breed rescues, I know thats probabley a drop in the ocean compared to the volume being pts but it would help. They could address the problems at grass roots by offering a spaying and neutering programme this could be funded by an advertising campaign which would also educate people as to the perils of buying from BYB and puppy farming. they
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I know of two organisations which have offered rescue spaces to salukis which have been loitering with the RSPCA for several MONTHS and they still wouldn't hand them over the specialist breed rescue. Makes me so mad when there are homes waiting through rescue organisations where they have the breed expertise to judge the right placement for the dog.


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 January 2013)

It seems its not just the daily fail that is waking up to the RSPCA!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/co...s-being-destroyed-by-a-militant-tendency.html


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 January 2013)

That was a very interesting article, wow their membership has fallen to 25,000it wont be too long before they run out of money and they implode. How sad that a great organisation with a proud history has fallen so far, as we all know they are no longer interested in their original remit. Its about time they lost their royal patronage as well.


----------



## MinskiKaii (6 January 2013)

I'd sooner burn my money than donate it to the RSPCA.  

We rehomed a mini shetland with laminitis in all 4 hooves.  Mange, lice and sweetitch and was fed chicken corn and bags and bags of apples and carrots.

Before I got him he'd been reported by 1 woman 4 times to the RSPCA and they didn't even bother seeing the poor pony.


----------

